

CouchDB and MongoDB: Let our query APIs combine - mbroberg
https://cloudant.com/blog/couchdb-and-mongodb-let-our-query-apis-combine/?utm_source=hacker%20news&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=cloudant%20query

======
mbroberg
For an overview of the query syntax, see
[https://cloudant.com/blog/introducing-cloudant-
query/](https://cloudant.com/blog/introducing-cloudant-query/)

Note: I work for Cloudant.

